# Pakistan black cobras hatching.



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

These Pakistan black cobras began to hatch yesterday after 61 days.







One of the adults:


Thanks,
David.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am very interested in these, in a hope that they will end up black, what does the father look like?


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

assuming that they are/ will be for sale can you please pm your contact and a price and if you will be interested in any trades as i am a breeder have all sorts that come up for sale.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

This locality of spectacled cobra undergo an ontogenetic colour change. All turn black. The bottom photo is the father. These will be for sale to suitably licensed and experienced keepers when they have taken a few feeds.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

MEGA ( jealous)... I'd love to see these critters. A big congrats anyhow David. :2thumb:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

too cute!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Last year's are black now - I still have three here. Great cobras to keep!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## julian (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm interested in a pair mate


----------

